# Daily Drivers or not so much?



## Cee Apple (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi All,

I am getting used to living with the beautiful TT MK1 I have bought!

And I just wanted to ask how many of you use this car everyday for work or shops or on a regular basis?
And how many have a daily car and the TT is an every now and then car?

My 15 year old one is for every day use and the long drive to see parents across the country via the M4 XD
Cheers All,
Apple


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Use it and drive it everyday as was intended by Audi, it's a car at the end of the day and gets me from A to B , would find it useless if it just sat there looking pretty


----------



## 777HAM (Jul 28, 2016)

Now and then for me, only dry weather as well!


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

Mines a daily driver and I'm sure she's better for it.

All I have had to do so far is fairly regular maintenance like oils, plugs and one set of tyres over the last three and a half years. Although I recently had both front springs replaced due to the drivers side snapping.

I had to splash out on a new clutch and cambelt in the first six months, but other than that I do around 8k miles per year without any issues.

Fast and comfortable and still eye catching from every angle - a joy to own and drive.


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

Various from one week to the next but she's used at least once a week and she loves it!


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

mine just sits there looking bored, i think i did 400 miles since last February. thats what happens when you live half a mile from work and have a 2nd car and a bike.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Both my TTs are Sumer time toys but sad to say I am getting less and less time to drive them, but should be retiring in 2/3 years time so should get plenty of use then


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Once a week at least if poss ..... nice to have the option of another daily drive though


----------



## QCOUPETT (Jan 23, 2013)

Drive both of mine daily. Switch them each weekend.


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

It's my daily but do about 2k miles a year


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, VXR Nurburg is my daily, TT only used in the dry unless absolutely necessary.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2640503 :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Daily for ours, although I try to alternate between the TT and the Z3 but its often weather dependant !

Nick


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Mine's a daily driver, though I don't do as many miles as I used to.


----------



## Andyj1967 (Sep 11, 2015)

Can't keep the wife out of ours ....so yes an everyday driver.....the roof is down even if it's raining.....she says drive faster then rain goes straight over....unless you stop then you look like a right t... :lol:


----------



## haddock82 (Aug 16, 2016)

Daily for me

25 mile round trip commute to work each day

clocks up about 8,000 miles a year

Not bad for an 18 year old car, it's an early MK1 (September 1999)


----------



## MCIP (Aug 16, 2014)

Daily and loving it every time  Pedal to the metal :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Used to be a daily but a job closer to work sees it getting less use as I cycle to work

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## donblack3000 (Mar 19, 2016)

Mine is daily driver totally love it form the day I picked it up from dealer, me & my wife use it more than main car .
Love the performance and engine note (v6)


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

It depends ..since I have an option
I use the TT as sort of a GT (in the strict sense) most of the time :going for 5 mile return trips where you cant even go "look at me Im fast" cos the engine isnt fully warmed up till you get home and 20 ish mpg with it all the time would be a real pia.
I use the diesel car for sub 15 mile journeys most of the time and the TT for GT  work, like 30 mile return+ when I can with a bit of xover.
Even so the diesel ends up doing slightly more mileage and average fuel consumption between the 2 is about 35 mpg 
The TT is still a daily (when its not getting something done on it  )


----------



## Rich2508 (Aug 28, 2016)

Have to find an excuse to use mine, four other cars and my daily commute to the office is 25feet as I work from home!


----------



## mhuk01 (Apr 14, 2016)

120 mile round trip every 2 weeks. Sat outside looking bored too. I cycle to work/everywhere.


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

Mine's a daily. Shops, kids, trips, collections and just for the hell of it a lot of the time.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

gogs said:


> Used to be a daily but a job closer to work sees it getting less use as I cycle to work
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


Surely if it's raining you plump for the V6 over the straight 2 no :lol:?


----------



## drone (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't work any more so both mine get used purely for thrashing purposes. they each get about 8k a year.
The coupe, by virtue of its greater carrying capacity, gets used for my other hobbies/pastimes and the drophead gets the shop runs etc..
My youngest son borrows the drophead when he's on the pull, reckons it's very effective too.


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Try and use mine once a fortnight which isn't enough but I do 50k a year in the works car so sometimes fed up of driving!

Over the year the TT has racked up 1,100 dry miles


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Daily driver, exactly how a TT should be used, I do around 350 - 400 miles a week in it and have done for the last 5.5 years 8)

Comfy heated seats, air con, quattro, enough poke to get passed most things - could you find a better daily


----------



## Gleebag (Aug 10, 2017)

Rarely drive it, it would be a daily driver if I lived where i kept it!


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

I used to have 2 cars but now I have sold the lot and bought my TT which has become the sports car I have always wanted plus my daily driver 8)

I drive it to work 5 days a week and thoroughly enjoy it. It puts a smile on my face enjoying the vehicle as it was intended and every now and again I push the throttle down HARD and blow the other commuters away..... :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## davidball (Jun 24, 2014)

I just use mine for visits to the UK to see family. I did less than 2k km in it last year. Someone will get a bargain when I sell it.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Weekend toy for me, got my van for daily duty's


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

Mine shares daily duties with my A4. If the sun's out it gets driven lots (roof down) if I'm in the mood for some turbo Tom foolery I take the A4.

Do about 10k a year in it.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

My QS has done about 647 miles between MOTs, and most of that was a drive to Aberystwyth from Birmingham and back. Used to be my daily now I just get the bus


----------



## ady117 (Aug 28, 2013)

Used the TT lots this summer, I have a mk5 Golf GTi (chipped) as my dd.. it's just so nice to drive and sooo quick, still love the TT but the Golf has spoilt me a lot.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Mine was a daily up until a few years ago, only reasons stopped then was due to several attempted theft on a weekly basis so now kept in my work unit. Though then I also done 100miles a week on a busy week. Now I do about 100miles a day. So the TT sits in the unit most of the time but just can't bare to sell it


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine's always been a daily driver because no matter how hard I try, she's just so good at it. But, I also have an R53 works which now shares the miles.

I use the TT for a couple of months then the Mini then the TT and so on.....

It's good, it keeps the miles down on the TT and the two cars are so different that it makes life more interesting switching between them.

I still manage about 8,000 miles a year in the TT though, I drive a lot


----------



## Tahiti (Apr 6, 2015)

I do a fair bit of commuting so don't have an every day car as such.


----------

